# Wheel spacers AND slightly offset rims



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

Will i run into any problems running 1.5" wheel spacers and slightly more negative offset rim (meaning wheels out further. Stock rims have a very positive offset. Looking at new rims might get a slightly more neutral offset. Not too sure if that will be alot worse on the bike. I guess it cant be know worse then all the sxs running 3" wheel spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 1in spacer and irs rims made a big difference in my bike not as top heavy rides really good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be prepAred to stock up on bearings, ball joints, and tie-rods. 

Personally I would not do it. Spacers suck.


----------



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

I am running the spacers. But i currently have oem rims which have little offset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
-28" silverbacks s/w
-moose utility bumper
-1.5" spacers all around


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I had 1.5" spacers and 14" aftermarket irs wheels on mine once and it was just about the same at rear offset wheels all the way around without spacers. I know this because I went to rear offsets all the way around with no spacers. I hated it and finally found someone to trade me for regular irs wheels. I am running those without the 1.5" spacers and I like that a lot more but that's just my opinion.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Be prepAred to stock up on bearings, ball joints, and tie-rods.
> 
> Personally I would not do it. Spacers suck.


100% true, I run 2" spacers and i go through bearings, I bought ASR tie rods and it has helped lots.


----------

